# Drywall stilts



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Does anyone use drywall stilts to cut in ceilings? Why or why not? it seems like it would be faster in many situations than shuffling around with a ladder. I have a sheetrocker friend that uses them for painting, but I don't know any fulltime painters that do, so I guess I was wondering if there was a reason.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a brand new pair for sale that were only used on one job the last two years. Does that answer your question they are something you gotta almost use regularly to become really comfortable on. For the trouble, I can move along almost as fast on a Perry scaffold.. without the constant worry of tripping over something.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

...Where's the cutting pail? :blink:


----------



## ellas70 (Apr 4, 2011)

i have a guy that works for me and that is what he does 
nice clean cut lines


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Cal OSHA don't like stilts. :no: They even made a law prohibiting the use of stilt. :yes: something about slipping on wet mud or paint. :huh:


----------



## propaintersatlanta (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes we have two pair and we use them about 75% of the time(only when painting 3 or more rooms/areas. It pretty much eliminated the 4' ladder


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

I bought a pair. I'm to much of a wuss to wear them.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I tried them but I seem to be to tall.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

A friend thought they wuz the balz for hanging border, but either he don't do much borders no more, he don't use them stiltz no more, or he don't brag on them no more.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I thought about getting a pair at some point.....then I was walking through a job-site one day and watched a guy get his tangled up in a drop cloth. It wasn't pretty.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Dec 14, 2010)

If the job is large enough, they will pay for them selves. But you half to make sure their legal 1st in the province or state you are working in, then follow their safety guide lines ....like raising any guard rails, no holes in floors etc... common sense.

I'm a taper but we do use them the odd time when we paint, they were illegal in Ontario for the longest time till 2 years ago. My labourer was chosen (long story) to go through test at the university of Guelph. They put him in a harness, made him walk on a tread mill, had all types of electronic stuff hooked up to him......Their conclusion, better than working off a step ladder, less strain on the body, lessor chance of repetitive strain injuries and so forth.

and comparing the safety rules between the too, step ladders have a lot of little rules that are easy to break (not saying no one does:thumbup but 3 points of contact at all times, no working from the side, not having waist line above top step.....the top of the ladder says......this is not a step ........safety 1st right.:yes:

Plus Imagine doing outside work on these double stacked stilts,,,(go to the 6:30 mark)


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Wow! Thats the first time I have ever seen them double stacked.  We used to use them all the time on larger commercial jobs. I dont do that that type of work at this time and would never wear them in someones home. They can defineatly pay for themselves on the right jobs. I was never comfortable with them extended all the way, but on 8ft ceilngs a guy can really move on cut in.


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

I use them. You have to have enough area to cut in to make it worth while. Only on hard floors like new construction or commercial. No Drops!!


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I appreciate all the feed back. my friends that use stilts are both tapers so they use them all the time anyway, and they are typically painting new construction. They cover the floors with red rosin paper and don't use drops when they paint new construction so there is much less of a tripping hazard. I guess if you pay attention to what you are doing and pick your feet up when you walk it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

That is until you get to comfortable on them and just keep going and watching your cut in. Thats when you don't step over the over lap of the drop.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Stilts are just another tool. Been wearing them since about 73. I don't think anything about grabbing a 5'er and climbing a ladder with stilts on. Its a matter of getting used to them. The only time I ever fell on em was when a realtor left a carpet sample on the floor and I didn't see it, but it wasn't any worse than tripping over a door step and falling on the floor.

They are nice for cutting the top, if you have a big enough job that you have someone else cutting the bottom at the same time. If not, it is a bit of a hassle getting on and off of em to do the whole room. On a small job(8ft), I prefer to "walk" a bucket, we call that "crack-head stilts" cause crack-heads always have their stilts in the pawn shop and HAVE to walk a bucket. If its a 9ft ceiling and not big enough to break out the stilts, I prefer the small scaffold(the little blue one from Blowes). If is 10ft, I use the baker scaffold on a small job, but still prefer to walk stilts, if I have someone else on the bottom.


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

Going up a step ladder with stilts!  I don't get to use mine enough. I start off with the thought that even with a small amount of paint in my bucket it's going to make a mess when I fall. Then I have to look were I am going till I'm comfortable.


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

I used stilts on the last job. Needed some extra help so had someone I used to work with help me. When I came around the corner he just looked at me and said WTF! You would never get to use something like that by us. I know! Each to there own.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Not much to em really, hey if drywallers can master them, then,,,,,,, just saying ya know???

The best way to learn em is to put em on in your back yard on your day off and just walk around the yard, no pressure to perform and a soft landing if you goof up without anyone to laugh at ya. Start out just walking around the house, so you can lean on the house for moral support. Remember the little red ***** that could.


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

I see a family video in the making.:thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Take abit to adjust them to your legs, I think this is where most give up on em too soon. The legs have an "in-out" adjustment where the leg post meets the foot. This is for in or out, like bow-legged or knock-kneed. There are springs located half way down the legs,, this is heel-toe adjustment. Run the top down for toe pressure, or the bottom up for heel pressure,,, remember to lossen the oppisite the same amount of turns. This keeps you from running forward, or falling backwards.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hmmm...maybe I will go get the stilts I have left sitting at the Hardware store after reading this . On the job we are now doing the ceilings are all 9 feet high and it involves a lot of climbing to do the cutting . I ordered in the stilts...but kind of had forgotten them until I came across this thread . I hope I can master them without breaking my neck .


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

After reading the Capt's thoughts, I would love an excuse to own and use a pair.

BTW, Capt'n, I assume there are different types and some must be better'n others


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

daArch said:


> After reading the Capt's thoughts, I would love an excuse to own and use a pair.
> 
> BTW, Capt'n, I assume there are different types and some must be better'n others


 About as many differant brands as paint brushes. Well maybe not that many. I wore dura-stilts for years, they used to be the leader. Like many things, many new improvements have come along lately. I prefer the S2-Mags,, titanium stilts. They are advertised as "the ole man stilts" They are doubled-legged, meaning they have a leg post on the outside and the inside as oppoased to just on the outside. This makes them much more stable and eliminates the "outward" pull felt on single legged stilts. 

Marshaltown has an new design and they are great, however, they are not for beginners. They are not as stable as the S2-mags either.


----------

